
Microservices Practitioner Summit Livestream Featuring Uber, Netflix, and Others - rschloming
http://microservices.com/
======
smutton
I couldn't find the answer to my question on that registrar, but does anyone
know if this will be recorded?

~~~
DIVx0
I'd like to know this too. I can't spend an entire day watching this but I
certainly would like to view the talks over time at my own pace!

~~~
meddlepal
Good question! We will put the talks up shortly after the event.

------
dorkulous
This is great.

Microservices are definitely the right approach to solve many of the
architectural challenges we face today.

Just Say No to monoliths!

------
loweglassbuyer
Cool!

